# MS Word 2003 Getting Started Task Pane Removal



## jerry_smith (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,
I am getting frustated with my MS Word 2003. I donot want the Getting started Task Pane to show up every time i open a new document. I dont want anybody to see what documents i have opened previously. No matter whatever i do, like going to customize and removing the Task Pane option, i can get rid of it only in that particular document. When i open a new document it automatically comes up. Does anyone have a solution for this? Also how can we hide or remove the recent documents list under the File Menu.

Thank u
js


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

If you haven't already, try the solutions in the article Here . The second solution makes references to deleting from your registry. I do not encourage registry editing because it can cause serious problems if done incorrectly. Preferably only modify your registry if you are qualified to do so, otherwise get someone experienced to help. 

It seems hiding your Recent document files also requires tweaking your registry. I found a site Here . Maybe that will be of some use to you unless someone else here has a simpler solution.


----------

